# Power I/O Module Question



## Caedarn (Jan 15, 2020)

I really like the idea of the  Power I/O Module.  I built an Aion kit that used this approach, and really liked how neat it made the wiring.  The only hesitation I have is cutting the square opening, and also locating all the holes in the enclosure precisely.  Anyone have any advice for how to best use the I/O module?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 15, 2020)

A drill template for this would be handy. I can only hazard a guess that the jacks line up the same as any other drill template here, but the power jack is centered in the same spot.

In order to make a square hole, I would trace the square jack on the enclosure with a pencil then drill many small holes inside and around the trace until you can punch out the middle. Take a file to it after that to square it up.


----------



## Robert (Jan 15, 2020)

You don't need a square hole, the DC jack sits flush with the inside of the enclosure.

I'll get the drill template up tomorrow.    The DC jack is vertically inline with the In/Out jacks so the usual template won't work.

The current Top Jack Template has an additional point for the Power I/O module DC jack as well.  (even though the photo doesn't show it)








						125B Top Jack Drill Template - PedalPCB.com
					

Drill Marking Template




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Caedarn (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks. I’ll check out the doc. I assumed the DC jack was this type, which I thought was meant to sit flush with the outside of the enclosure.


----------



## Robert (Jan 16, 2020)

Yep, that's the correct type.     You do see them flush with the exterior of the enclosure, but it's also fairly common for them to sit inside the enclosure as well.

Just make sure you drill the hole large enough that the DC plug doesn't scrub the edges of the enclosure.     I didn't get around to posting the drill template today, hopefully tomorrow.   I'll also check to see what size drill bit I used.


----------



## Caedarn (Jan 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> Yep, that's the correct type. You do see them flush with the exterior of the enclosure, but it's also fairly common for them to sit inside the enclosure as well.


Okay, that makes sense.  Having the jack sit inside the enclosure alleviates the issue with precisely aligning the holes also.  I think I'll try it out and see how I feel about the appearance.


----------



## TeleCrunch (Feb 16, 2020)

Looking forward to using this useful module with a build on the bench. Any news on a drill template being available soon?


----------



## Robert (Feb 18, 2020)

Sorry it took so long, I wanted to verify the drill size for the DC jack.

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/drill/125B_PowerIO.pdf


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 19, 2020)

Robert said:


> You don't need a square hole, the DC jack sits flush with the inside of the enclosure.
> 
> I'll get the drill template up tomorrow.    The DC jack is vertically inline with the In/Out jacks so the usual template won't work.
> 
> ...



I guess this is only on the newer templates?


----------



## Robert (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, this was added after the Power I/O module was designed.    The hole is dead center between the two jacks, so you _could _drill an additional hole in the template...   This is what I did before modifying the template.


----------



## fig (Jan 22, 2021)

Any ETA on these? I need a handful.


----------

